# Wyoming Handgun Hunt for Antelope



## PinkTC (Oct 19, 2012)

I just returned from a week long trip to Wyoming, where I took my first antelope. After climbing through a barb wire fence and a short stalk behind a snow fence, I was able to make the 203 yard shot. I used my pink Thompson Center Contender in 30-30. The buck field scored at 80 6/8 and will go in the SCI record book.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome shot, congrats!


----------



## AMBUSHER (Oct 19, 2012)

FANTASTIC! Great shot with handgun! I am jealous. I want to go on the late hunt out there SO bad. Hard time of the year for me to take off. Did you get the tags on the left over sale? Public land? What area?


----------



## Darrell H (Oct 20, 2012)

That's awesome!  Great shooting with the pink 30-30, congratulations!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats!  That is awesome!


----------



## JWarren (Oct 21, 2012)

Not bad for a girl. LOL

Great job and really nice buck, matter of fact...I don't think I have ever seen a pic of a larger one.

One more thing, I would be interested in the load you used if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## PinkTC (Oct 21, 2012)

JWarren said:


> Not bad for a girl. LOL
> 
> Great job and really nice buck, matter of fact...I don't think I have ever seen a pic of a larger one.
> 
> One more thing, I would be interested in the load you used if you don't mind sharing.



Thanks!!  It was the factory Hornady 160 grain leverevolution.  My husband shot an antelope doe at 233 yards with the same load.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 21, 2012)

Go pink!  Nice Ant!


----------



## hhi8041 (Oct 21, 2012)

Way to go pinktc great antelope!!

                                            hhi8041


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 22, 2012)

Outstanding antelope, regardless of weapon used.  The fact that it was a handgun makes it even more impressive. 

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 1, 2012)

Great shooting! And a nice goat. I need to learn to shoot like a girl LOL.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice thats a long poke for that round!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 2, 2012)

congrats on a nice animal. Great shooting. Scott


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

203yrd shot with a 30-30 "pistol".......wow!!!

awesome!!!


----------



## death-from-above (Nov 11, 2012)

Great shooting...and a great goat !  Congrats to you and your husband.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice goat, great shot.


----------

